# Snow Roads 300 & Potter for Tea Audaxes 14 May



## eck (20 Apr 2011)

Right, sportsfans, who's up for either of these? We've already had a steady stream of entries for the Snow Roads (one of your last chances for a 300km PBP qualifier), but I can still take up to another 20 riders. 

The Potter for Tea 100 is slow in starting, but I expect there will be the usual late rush of local riders. 

Snow Roads controls are now sorted: Archaeolink's future is still hanging by a thread so we've had to commit to using the, rather posher, place along the road, but we've negotiated a deal with them. 

Again, you can have accommodation in the well-appointed village hall for the Friday and Saturday nights, and there's a decent camp site about three miles away. Mrs eck is, as I type, working out the menu so you will still be well fed once you've scoffed all the bridies. 

Snow Roads route here and Potter for Tea route here

Sadly, these events have no ferries, and they don't go to Comrie, but we hope to see you in Kirriemuir in about three weeks.






If you're doing the Kinross Sportive, then the Snow Roads would be a great next step....


----------



## MrRidley (20 Apr 2011)

Just remembered i've entered this so the cold sweats are about to start, i was hoping to get to Galashiels for the 300 this weekend but the missus won't let me i've got other things to do, not doing the Kinross thing but i've got an entry in for the Drumlanrig thing on the 30th.


----------



## FetterSteve (20 Apr 2011)

I've signed up for "Potter for Tea as my first 100km run.

I'm new to all this and have only gotten as far as 40miles so far so a bit more training to do. I have been told it's a reasonably flat route so am hoping I will manage


----------



## themightyw (20 Apr 2011)

Would love to do Snow Roads, but have some friends up to stay doing the Etape Caledonia. Hope you have a cracking day for it though guys. Really want to pop my snow roads cherry soon...


----------



## aberal (20 Apr 2011)

FetterSteve said:


> I've signed up for "Potter for Tea as my first 100km run.
> 
> I'm new to all this and have only gotten as far as 40miles so far so a bit more training to do. I have been told it's a reasonably flat route so am hoping I will manage



As a rule of thumb you are supposed to up your mileage by 10% at a time. So roughly, add 5 miles to your weekly ride at the weekends and throw in shorter distances, say 10-15 miles a couple of times during the week, take food and water, eat every hour and plenty of sips of water - and you'll be fine. Hope the new saddle helps.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2011)

FetterSteve said:


> I've signed up for "Potter for Tea as my first 100km run.
> 
> I'm new to all this and have only gotten as far as 40miles so far so a bit more training to do. I have been told it's a reasonably flat route so am hoping I will manage











Aye, I got conned that way too



!


Actually, it's a great route and the only graft is kept till the last 10km - but by then it's attitude - and plenty of it !

You'll be fine and, as you have plenty of nice hills all around you - go and practice on them



- make them your friends .


----------



## ACS (21 Apr 2011)

Waiting to see how I go on the Kinross Sportive on Saturday before deciding if I am fit enough for the Snow Roads.

If not then Tea it shall be.

Steve

The Potter for Tea is a great event to start your Audax career. Just make sure you let Eck know it’s your first outing and he will give you all the info your need. 

This was my first event 2 years ago and rode it hanging off the back of the 'peleton' steady pace for about 50km then it got a little competitive <grin>. Last year, cantered along with Dave Martin and others, had a laugh with ‘how far can the fat boy get up the other side of the hill without pedalling’ and took tea and cake more than once. 
Scoosh has said the last 10km is a little 'scenic' but nothing to excited about. Don't worry about pace there is plenty of time, get round with a smile on you face and just enjoy the day.


----------



## FetterSteve (3 May 2011)

Being new to all this I decided to do a recce on the Potter route to try and get a feel it before the big day. 
The result is I now know how bad my map reading skills are. I was doing the bit from Stracathro to Kirrie and admittedly I only had an A4 of the whole route but I lost count of the number of times I got lost or took a wrong turn and had to double back. 

Do you get issued with a map or do I need to get an OS of the area?


----------



## eck (3 May 2011)

FetterSteve said:


> Being new to all this I decided to do a recce on the Potter route to try and get a feel it before the big day.
> The result is I now know how bad my map reading skills are. I was doing the bit from Stracathro to Kirrie and admittedly I only had an A4 of the whole route but I lost count of the number of times I got lost or took a wrong turn and had to double back.
> 
> Do you get issued with a map or do I need to get an OS of the area?



Steve - don't fret! I'll be posting out routesheets before this weekend. 
There's also a link to a map of the route in my OP, at the top of page 1
Here it is again: My link

If you're totally new to this, the best rules of thumb are: 
1: the 'proper' route is always the shortest possible distance between controls
2: if in doubt, the correct way is always (a) uphill, (b) into the wind © usually both! 

I hope you didn't miss the Drover's about 15k from the finish? Lovely pub


----------



## Scoosh (3 May 2011)

FetterSteve said:


> Being new to all this I decided to do a recce on the Potter route to try and get a feel it before the big day.
> The result is I now know how bad my map reading skills are. I was doing the bit from Stracathro to Kirrie and admittedly I only had an A4 of the whole route but I lost count of the number of times I got lost or took a wrong turn and had to double back.
> 
> Do you get issued with a map or do I need to get an OS of the area?


If the map reading skills are your main worries ....







eck said:


> Steve - don't fret! I'll be posting out routesheets before this weekend.
> There's also a link to a map of the route in my OP, at the top of page 1
> Here it is again: My link
> 
> ...



3: tell people at the start and tag along with those who know the way !





I did this for my first Potter, as I only entered on the day !


Still have little idea of where I went, except up a hill or two .....



....


... not sure I ever came down any, though .....


----------



## fimm (3 May 2011)

I know this is Audax, and therefore one doesn't talk about times, but roughly how long would that 300km take? 
(I have other things on my plate this year, but something like this takes my fancy for the future.)


----------



## eck (3 May 2011)

fimm, it's not a "fast" 300 - all those hills. y'see. 
Over the three years it's been running, the first guys back are usually about 13 - 13 1/2 hours, middle of the pack between 15 - 17 hours. Time limit is 20 hours. A lot depends on the weather. HTH


----------



## MrRidley (3 May 2011)

eck said:


> fimm, it's not a "fast" 300 - *all those hills.* y'see.
> Over the three years it's been running, the first guys back are usually about 13 - 13 1/2 hours, middle of the pack between 15 - 17 hours. Time limit is 20 hours. A lot depends on the weather. HTH



You never told me there were hills on this event  if i'd have known that.....


----------



## FetterSteve (3 May 2011)

Cheers Eck. I figured I could follow the pack until I fell behind, as will inevitably happen, and follow the signposts after that.

I did print off the map from your link but in hindsight it was probably at too big a scale to be of any use.

Regardless of my navigation skills it was a nice wee adventure and I did spot the Drovers but by that time was frustrated with myself so didn't stop.

Scoosh, map reading isn't my only worry.....it's just one of them  

Looking forward to the 14th ( I think)


----------



## fimm (3 May 2011)

eck said:


> fimm, it's not a "fast" 300 - all those hills. y'see.
> Over the three years it's been running, the first guys back are usually about 13 - 13 1/2 hours, middle of the pack between 15 - 17 hours. Time limit is 20 hours. A lot depends on the weather. HTH



  

Yes, Cairn O'Mount _and_ Cockbridge to Tomintoul _and_ Glen Shee (that I can pick out easily from the map). Hence the "Snow Roads" I guess. 

Thanks for the times - that sounds achievable. Maybe next year, as I say. All I need to do is persuade my boyfriend that we can combine this with a visit to his mate near Banchory - perfect!


----------



## Scoosh (3 May 2011)

fimm said:


> I know this is Audax, and therefore one doesn't talk about times, but roughly how long would that 300km take?
> (I have other things on my plate this year, but something like this takes my fancy for the future.)



I did Snow Roads last year for the first time and was mentored round by Noodley - until he had to pack due to physical ailments.

I finished in 17hr 30 and could have been probably 1 hour quicker but for waiting and other stuff ....

One ambition is to finish before it gets dark - which will be earlier this year, as the event is 3 weeks earlier = 40 mins less daylight




.


Better do some training then ....












.. for those hills eck mentioned in passing



....


----------



## eck (4 May 2011)

Quick update.
I've been holding off posting out routesheets and associated bumph until Aberdeenshire Council can tell me if we will need a short diversion around Rhynie to avoid a road closure. (Don't panic, it will add only about 1.5km if we do have to divert.) I hope to get stuff in the post by this weekend.

If anyone is minded to ride either the Snow Roads or the Potter for Tea but hasn't yet entered, please get in touch soon and let me know. A few places left on the big one, lots of room on the 100.


----------



## Scoosh (4 May 2011)

eck said:


> Quick update.
> I've been holding off posting out routesheets and associated bumph until Aberdeenshire Council can tell me if we will need a short diversion around Rhynie to avoid a road closure. (Don't panic, it will *add* only about *1.5km* if we do have to divert.) I hope to get stuff in the post by this weekend.


----------



## Telemark (13 May 2011)

Have a great time, all of you crazy people doing the Snow Roads, and those slightly less crazy Potterers and Eaters of Cake (all day long  )!

Looking forward to some epic reports ....

T


----------



## eck (14 May 2011)

35 souls set off on 34 machines on the Snow Roads, and we have 30 out Pottering for Tea. 
The bridies have been rounded up, we expect the first Potterers back in about 40 mins, so we'd better get back up to the Arrivée and get the oven warmed up.


----------



## Noodley (14 May 2011)

I shall pop in and say hello...and bring YLG a cheque for the audax ecosse jersey I ordered.


----------



## ACS (14 May 2011)

Potter for Tea. Great ride! Only one minor detour but it would not be an Audax without a little sightseeing. Did any 2 riders ride the same route? 

Wind was a little challenging on the final leg from the hospital to Kirrie. Thanks to Graeme from 'The Ferry' (sorry if I have the wrong spelling), for his company around the route and to Eck and Alison for their splendid hospitality. 

Snow roads next year...................................<maybe>


----------



## FetterSteve (15 May 2011)

Not a very auspicious start to Audaxing for me. A p******e 2km from the start set me back before I had even got going , things improved from there and surprisingly I wasn't last getting to Stracathro. From there back to Kirrie was a grind with the wind and losing my Route Sheet meant I was winging it and chose a wrong turning which meant I missed the last control 

Did make it back to Kirrie disappointed that didn't get an official finish but wasn't as wiped as I thought I might be.

Thanks to Eck for the organisation and to Alison for feeding me cake, bridies and beer when I got back.

Will start training for the next one tomorrow


----------



## themightyw (15 May 2011)

Oi, SB, I thought it was Snow Roads this year? What happened?

If the EC hadn't been on the same day (and I had friends coming up from 'doon sooth' to do it) I would certainly have been there - either in the PFT or the Snow Roads. Though given how many Easter Eggs I've eaten it would probably have been for the PFT....



Hope all who took part had a great time. Don't plan to do the EC next year so that's one excuse gone...


----------



## Scoosh (16 May 2011)

Sadly, this year's Snow Roads. didn't go to plan



.

0600 start and the run to Banchory via Cairn o' Mount was good, though the descent into the headwind was a taste of things to come ....





The Oyne Control was reached fine, then the into-the-wind-all-the-way-with-showers meant rain trousers were donned at Rhynie and I was dropped by the wee group going up Cabrach. Going down again, if I stopped pedalling, speed dropped from 25kph to 13 , so no 'free miles' here. A flat tyre 15km from Dufftown meant I left the Control there 4 mins before it was due to close



and was last on the road.





Knowing I was chasing time and still butting into the headwind and rain, my mind gave up, followed shortly by my legs. After going over the Lecht and turning off for Braemar, I really couldn't face the next 2 hills before Braemar, so ... I packed.



Flagged down a passing car and scrounged a lift to the Control at Braemar (approx 30km), only to find MrRidley had also packed, after walking the final km into Braemar, his knees having decided enough was enough and his neck was very painful.

Arranged a bed in the YH for MrR and I set off to ride over Glen Shee and back to Kirrie. Only 2 cars passed me the whole way back - the first was upon me before I could jump/fall



off the bike and appeal for a lift and the second as I was about to turn off for Glenisla



. No more lifts



, so I rode on to the finish



, arriving at 0045, where it was great to catch up with Noodley, dropping in to the Arrivee to see old friends.

3 hrs sleep and a pleasant drive back to Braemar for MrR in the morning. He was feeling better, though much of our conversation centred around the theme of "we're never doing another audax; we're not good enough for this stuff; how can we buy an Audax Ecosse cycling shirt now ?" etc.

- it is a tough ride
- there was a strong headwind much of the way
- it was wet - the rain wasn't vertical like last year, it was coming at 45[sup]0[/sup]
- it was a chilly day
- it was held 3 weeks earlier than last year (which makes a difference to weather, darkness etc)


There is unfinished business ....


----------



## ACS (16 May 2011)

themightyw said:


> Oi, SB, I thought it was Snow Roads this year? What happened?
> 
> If the EC hadn't been on the same day (and I had friends coming up from 'doon sooth' to do it) I would certainly have been there - either in the PFT or the Snow Roads. Though given how many Easter Eggs I've eaten it would probably have been for the PFT....
> 
> ...



Hands up, I bottled it. I had made my decision at the end of the Kinross swimathon Sportive, not fit enough and still carrying to many Kgs. IMO it would have been reckless to take part in such challenging event knowing there was a fair chance I would not make it round.

That said I had a really great day on the P4T. Managed to hang off the back of the autobus, enjoyed the scenic bits and of course the company. Scanned the reports about the EC sounds like it has become a victim of its own success.


----------



## MrRidley (16 May 2011)

scoosh said:


> Sadly, this year's Snow Roads. didn't go to plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mind remains unchanged.

Not for me there's not.


----------



## Telemark (17 May 2011)

Ouch! Hope you are on the mend now, MrRidley! 
Sounds like the weather was not playing nice on the day  , the Etape had more luck the next day.

Interesting thoughts on "mind over legs", Scoosh ... so you packed after 200k (?) and then still did another 68 ???????????  

T


----------



## GAVSTER (17 May 2011)

Having had nearly seven weeks off the bike due to working in Glasgow (two short Sunday rides over that time) there was no way i was gonna attempt the Snow Roads.

The PfT was a really nice event and was well worth me driving up from Fife for.

I kinda thought that driving for about three hours for a four and a half hour riding time was a bit daft but the scenery and great company soon dispelled that.

The headwind for the last 40k was a bit of a pest but I managed to avoid any rain and was never uncomfortable. 

Legs even felt good the next day.

Looking forward to doing the Snow Roads in the future but I certainly would recommend the Potter to anyone


----------

